# Town on the Isen



## Noldor_returned (Apr 11, 2006)

All the elves have left Middle-Earth. Almost all dwarves have died out. Hobbits mainly keep to themselves. The dominion of Men has arrived. A well-known civilisation called the Rohirrim are looking at building a new town along the banks of the river Isen. But first, they must ask permission from Gondor to use Isengard and the tower of Orthanc. This new town will provide defense on the Gap of Rohan, and act as a semi-customs, in that visitors must clear themselves before proceeding. A government must be chosen for this new town, who will choose a name for the new town, how the buildings are made and decisions affecting how the town is run. They must also constantly communicate with the King of Rohan. These few people will also have to travel to Gondor for the Keys to Isengard.
The elections are yet to take place. Nominations have only just opened, but close in a few weeks' time.
____________________________________________________________​Create your character/s in the OOC thread found at [URL="http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?p=471369#post471369 To"]http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?p=471369#post471369 [/URL]​To start with, characters will go for election, then the story will unravel. Any questions, just PM me, and lets begin...


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 13, 2006)

Greolman walked up the stairs of Meduseld, and was permitted to enter by the door guard. Continuing his walk, Greolman knelt before King Leomund and said, "your majesty, I wish to nominate myself for one of the governmental positions. I have skills in building, and believe I could do a decent job."
"And you will apply yourself to any job I ask of you?" the King asked.
"Yes."
"Then I accept your nomination. Now you must prepare, in case you are chosen. You will be leaving in 14 days for Gondor if all goes well." King Leomund concluded.
Rising, Greolman stood up and bowed low, before turning and striding out of the Golden Hall. He then continued on to his shack, where he started collecting up his few possessions.


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 13, 2006)

Majimaune was waiting for Greolman to come ou t from seeing the king. He was egar for him to get to go to Gondor because that meant that Majimaune did to, as a guard of some sort.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 16, 2006)

After several days' ride, Lingar has come to see the king, hoping to take the place of military commander of the new town. He leaves his horse in the stable, and proceeds on to Meduseld, entering quickly. He strides up to King Leomund, and kneels down.
"I suppose you wish to be a part of this new town?" King Leomund asked.
"Yes. I was hoping to run for military advisor," Lingar responded.
"Well your father is a fine fighter. Hopefully it carries through the family. I accept your nomination," the king concluded.
Lingar walked out, and looked around at the hills of Rohan. Staggering down a nearby hill was a familiar shape. Lingar ran down and continued on, to find he was right and that it was Frynyir. She was gasping for breath, and could hardly talk. Lingar told her to save her energy, and picked her up. He carried his love back into Edoras, and took her straight to a healer. The healer said the only thing needed was water and some food.
Frynyir recieved the water and food well, and immediately sat up. "Lingar," she said. "I knew I could make it. I followed you each day and night, on foot. I was hoping to apply for a position at the new town.
"Well why didn't you ask me to take you?" Lingar asked. "I would only have been too happy."
"Because I was afraid of your father, and what he would do if he found out you had brought me."
"I think it's time I spoke to him about you. He is here you know, right in this city."
"Let me see the king first. That way, he may be happier for us to wed," Frynyir said.
"As you wish. Now, I will take you back in the morning, so I suggest you seek councel with King Leomund first thing in the morning." With that, the pair walked out, Frynyir heading to the nearest inn to find a room, Lingar off to his father's house.


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 16, 2006)

Mappalif was trying to find Lingar to find out if he would be going to the new town as well. Majimaune his father was going as a military personel and that meant that he would go as well. Although some 10 years or more younger then Lingar they had a strong friendship and when he met Frynyir he was more then happy to support them into getting married.

Majimaune waited for days with Greolman for the decision to be made whether they would go to Gondor to ask for the keys to Orthank.


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 18, 2006)

Mappalif found Lingar and Frynyir together. They where talking quietly and Mappalif deemed it importent so he went away. He thought about going to see the King's son Leoman and talk to him. when he found him they went riding. While they rode the talked about plans of what could happen and who would govern the new town.
"Greolman will get to lead the town," said Leoman.
"Are you so sure? I thought of Amana but he is sometimes cruel and might not lead too well."
"Aye and for Military advisor, who do you think."
"Not my father because he doesnt want it. But I'm not sure."


----------



## Sangahyando (Apr 19, 2006)

Ocato accompanied his father Martin down to the marbled house. The clouds licked the blue skies and Ocato resumed his current work. A rose-gold lock for his home's front mahogany door. The Matius household was built from white marble and set in a depression just south of the turn off of the Isen river. 

"Difficult business this," Ocato mumbled before looking aroung the workshop.

"Father, who do you suppose will run for town governor? I think that I may run as representative to the Dunedain king."

Martin scrambled down into the doorframe and looked into Ocato's eyes. "Personally, I think my friend, Savlian might run for that post, he lives up at Edoras and may like the idea of being in charge."


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 19, 2006)

All citizens that lived there had been called to the town of Edoras for a meeting. Similar meetings were taking place all over the region. King Leomund was making an address concerning the Town.
"The time has almost come for you to choose who should be in charge at this new town. We need a military advisor, town advisor, buildings advisor and supplies advisor. The militarian will live in the town and be in charge of the defenses, and will need to make constant reports to Edoras. The town advisor will constantly come and go between here and there, asking for advice and will be my personal assistant to the town. The buildings advisor will be in charge of establishing the new site, and although they may not be needed for long, they will have the largest job to begin with. Finally, the supplies advisor will have to ensure there is enough food and water being supplied to the citizens.
"There are just 3 days left for anyone wishing to nominate. On the fourth day, you will vote for one person for each role. That will be discussed further on the day." After this, the king walked back into his Golden Hall, and the People began muttering amongst themselves, as to whether or not they should apply, or if someone they knew closely was running for a position.
Frynyir waited until everyone had left before walking up the stairs and entering Meduseld. She continued on all the way up to the throne, and knelt down. She opened her mouth and said, "Your majesty, I wish to be the supply advisor."
King Leomund said, "I accept your nomination."
Frynyir stood up and walked off to find Lingar to tell him the news.


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 19, 2006)

OOC: Guys just a thing here Majimaune has already been made cheif guard (call it what you will) but is not military advisor. He is the only person who actully knows who he is in this new town. And_ whats_ the town going to be called.
Key: Mappalif= White Hermana= Blue Majimaune= Green

IC: Three more days. That was all the talk in Edoras, Then they would find out who would be leading all the people to the new town. Mappalif was spending as much time with his friends that where not going to the new town as possible. It was good because it got him out of his mothers way while she was getting everything ready for the journey.

Hermana was Majimaune's wife. She was very busy with this going to the new town thing. They had been living in Edoras their whole life and so had their ancestors, in the same house as well. There where a lot of this to take and she wasnt sure if they had enough horses.

Majimaune was leaving the company of the third marshell of the Mark and going to the new town. His last ride with them was to be against some raiding orks that had ventured to close to Fangorn Forest.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 20, 2006)

"Only one day remains, my love," Lingar said. "As far as I know only me and you have gone for a position."

Frynyir thought for a moment. "In that case, we will almost certainly go together. Perhaps then your father will let us marry, for I will be more respectable."

"Well he is growing older. When he realises that I am growing old too and have not looked for anyone else, maybe he will decide that we were right," Lingar said.


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 20, 2006)

Mappalif went into Meduseld. " I have come to apply for Town Advisor," he said. "You are a bit young but your nomination is accepted."

Mappalif went back home.

Majimaune was back from fighting with the orks. It was a short fight and no lives where lost on the part of the Rohirim.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 21, 2006)

With nominations closed, the King was making an announcement.

"As only one person has nominated themselves for each position, there is no need for voting. So I now ask the following to come and stand up here next to me. Lingar son of Louger, Marshal of the Third Mark is military advisor. Mappalif son of Majimaune is Town Advisor. Greolman is the building advisor and Frynyir is Supplies Advisor. I now ask each of them to repeat after me and be sworn in.

I swear, by the witnesses here before me today, that I will fulfill my duties and act responsibly. I am responsible for my actions, and will bear full punishment for any misbehaviour. I understand that this job is an honour and a privilege, yet not a right, and that at any time I can be removed from the position."

Everyone repeated the oath, and the townsfolk cheered, then began to file out of the doors of Meduseld. The King and four advisors stayed behind, as they had much to discuss.


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 21, 2006)

Mappalif was amazed that they only people who had nominated themselves. He was a bit hesitant to say the vow. As he was the youngest there and yet as most people saw it, the one with the most power. He hoped his father would help him lots.

Majimaune couldnt believe it when his son had Town Advisor. He was only 25. He wasnt sure if he could handle it. But then again his son had always been selfles and could be a good leader.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 24, 2006)

King Leomund was looking at each of the people in front of him. _Yes, _he thought. _This group will work well. I am positive they won't let me down._

"Well, congratulations to you all," the king said, "if I do say so myself. Although you were not voted in, I am sure everyone believes you will do a good job. Now, we have a bit of time before you leave, so I will brief you on what will happen, first as a group then as individuals.

"Now, tomorrow morning you will leave for Minas Tirith, so you must say your goodbyes tonight, as you will be rising early and coming straight here to Meduseld. I will be sending someone to come and wake you when you are needed, so do not stress over that.

"First of all, I have this scroll, which bears my favour and stamp, which you can use to show to the Gondorian king, King Eltaraion. Then, if all goes well, he will give you the keys to Orthanc. The first person to speak must be Mappalif, then anyone who the king addresses. Now, Mappalif, take this scroll. I entrust it to your safe-keeping. It has to safely arrive at Minas Tirith, and I believe you will keep it secure?"

"Yes, your majesty," Mappalif answered.

"Good, good. Now, once you have the keys to Orthanc or something that will allow us to enter, bring it straight back here and we will discuss what will happen next.

"I think that is all, for now, save for two small things. As the founders of this new town, I believe it shall fall upon you to decide on a name for this new dwelling. Not now, but in the time you have journeying to Gondor and back. Now finally, I have horses prepared for you, but if you wish to ride your own, then you will need to go by the stables and have your things transferred to your horse. I think that is all, so quickly decide in which order I will speak to you."


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 26, 2006)

They sorted it out among themselves who would go first and everybody thought Mappalif should so he went in to speek to the king by himself.
"You have taken on a great burden by taking up this possition in the town" said the king.
"I know. It was... well I'm not sure what made me do it," said Mappalif.
"You will lead the people well, I know it. By taking on this burden you have made it yours and your heirs job to govern this town. In drought or time of war you must rule well and not be greedy. That will be your downfall."

Majimaune was ready to go to Gondor with the people of the new town but first he must talk to King Leomund. When all the "leaders" of the new town had finished talking with Leomund he went into the Golden Hall. He bowed before the king and said "Do you think that they will get the key of Orthank?" The king replied but sounded unsure.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 26, 2006)

King Leomund looked at Majimaune. "Majimaune, I know how attatched you are to your son, but times are not as dangerous as they once were. I do not think you need to go. Louger may have need of you soon, so I think you should return back and await his new orders. The Third Mark has an important job coming up, and I don't think you are going to want to miss out. So say goodbye to Mappalif, and return to your post."

Majimaune looked at the king, and nodded. "Do you want me to send the next one in, your majesty?"

"If you don't mind," King Leomund replied.

Majimaune walked out, and told Lingar to go in.

Lingar walked in and walked up to the king. "Your highness," he said.

"Lingar, as military advisor, I expect you to demonstrate strong fighting ability. That includes defending the four of you on your journey to Gondor."

"As you wish," Lingar said. "Is that all?"

"Yes. And can you send whoever's next in please?"


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 28, 2006)

Frynyir was next, and she walked up to the king, who invited her to sit down. She sat, and stared at her surroundings. _This is...kingly_ she thought. _Fit for a king_.

"Frynyir, isn't it? You are supplies advisor, so you will not have much to do on this journey, but when you return, you will find yourself having much to do. We will speak more when you return, but for now, I just want you to bond with the others and manage your own supplies. If you can't even do that, then I fail to see how you can organise a whole village's worth. Now, as I said, I will expand more on your return, and that is it for now. Congratulations on your success, and you can go, so long as you send in Greolman," King Leomund said.

"Yes your highness," Frynyir replied, before walking out. _Now I just have to find Lingar..._


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 28, 2006)

Strolling up to King Leomund, Greolman was looking at the design of Meduseld. _I suppose this is a good chance for me to form my own ideas on building structure. I'll get to have a look at Minas Tirith too, which will be useful._

"Greolman, you have nothing to do until you return except for one small task. Start your own plan for this new town, and when you are back here in Edoras, I will ask you to draw it up. So just enjoy the experience of going to Gondor for now, and start imagining. Well done, on your appointment, too," King Leomund said. "Now you were the last one, so go and find the others. I expect you have much to discuss with them."

"Yes, sire," Greolman said. He turned, exited through the doors and walked off towards the stables, as he supposed that was a good place to begin his search.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 28, 2006)

Lingar had briefly gone to the stables to arrange for his own horse to be used, and once that was sorted, he went to see Louger, his father. He arrived at the room which was set aside for the Marshal of the Third Mark, and knocked twice before entering. Louger was packing his travelling gear, and turned to look at Lingar.

"My son," he began. "Splendidly done. You are keeping up the family name."

"Thankyou, father. I came to talk to you about Frynyir."

Louger stiffened. "Hmmm. You already know my views of that cow-herder."

"And I told you I love her, and there will be no one else ever for me. And you said until she made something of herself, you forbade me to wed her. Well now she is supplies advisor for a whole town. I would say that's something, wouldn't you!" Lingar yelled.

"Well if you want to disgrace yourself, fine! I don't know why you like her so much, but if you marry her, then I will refuse to recognise you as my son!"

"Then that is your choice, and not mine, father," Lingar said. "Farewell," he finished, walking out, only to find Frynyir kneeling and sobbing. "How much did you hear?"

Frynyir looked up. "All of it. I'm sorry to have come between you and Louger like this," she said.

"Forget it. He just doesn't know you like I do. Foolish old man, that he is. Now come, and we must seek Mappalif."

Together, the two walked around, calling out for Mappalif, and found him with his father Majimaune.

"Greetings," Majimaune said. "Do you know where your father is Lingar? I wish to speak with him."

"Louger is in his room," Lingar answered.

"Thankyou," Majimaune said, and walked off.

"Mappalif, I am glad you made it as well. I guess we better try to find Greolman, and get to know him before we go," Lingar suggested. Together, the trio walked off, looking for Greolman.


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 28, 2006)

When the trio of friends walked past the stables Mappalif muttered something about wanting to ride his own horse to Gondor, so they went in. Mappalif's horse was called Steltrum (OOC it you want to know where I got that name from its Latin. A couple of words together) IC: She was a great horse, all black but with a white star on her forehead. When in the sun she was a aray of colours (and no thats not a typo for you american folks). He aranged for her to be saddled for the ride to Gondor. Then they went to find Greolman again

Majimaune went into Luonger's house. He wanted to know what had come up.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 28, 2006)

Louger stared hard at Majimaune for a few minutes. "Why did I say what I said?" he mumbled.

"Anything you want to tell me?" Majimaune asked.

"No, it's something I must fix myself. But I did want to see you. The rest of the _eored _are at Helms Deep, and we will be meeting up with them. Although Lingar is supposed to protect the four of them, he cannot defeat an entire raiding party of orcs by himself, even if Mappalif helped. So the king has asked us to merely ride ahead and scout out any dangers which could pose a threat. Now come, we must leave now to gain enough of a headstart on them." The 2 soldiers walked out, and rode out of town immediately.

Back at the stables, Greolman walked in and found his three companions. "Salutations," he greeted. "I'm Greolman, as you know, and do you all have somewhere to sleep? Because I live here in Edoras, and you can sleep in my house for tonight if you want, although someone will have to let the king know so he knows where to get us in the morning."


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 28, 2006)

"I shall come with you. We all should. We have alot to discuss." They all agreed so they went to Greolman's house after they had sent some one to go and tell the king where to contact them if they where needed.

Majimaune and Lounger had riden a fair way when they diseded to stop for the night. They had seen no threat and that was good. They light a fire and had some food.

Hermana was all alone. One of her last nights in Edoras before the new town and she was all alone.


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 2, 2006)

Loungar and Majimaune rose early and continued to Helm's Deep. There they found the rest from their _eored, _and continued on with their task.

Lingar, Mappalif, Frynyir and Greolman stayed at the latter's house for the night, and were woken before dawn. Rising together, the males all dressed while Frynyir waited outside. Frynyir then went back in and changed after the others had come out. The messenger waited so he could start taking their bags to the stables, and prepare the horses.

Once they were all dressed they walked up to Meduseld, all yawning. They went in, not saying a word, and sat ready to be served. King Leomund came in and sat with them.

"Good morning all," he said. "Are you excited to be leaving for Gondor?"

"Yes, although I wish we could have left later in the day," Greolman said.

"Well the trip takes about a week, so I decided to send you off early to make as much ground today as you can. The food has been packed already, so once you've eaten you can go down to the stables and get on your way," the king replied.

As soon as everyone had finished eating, King Leomund stood up, lifting his goblet.

"To you all, I wish you good luck, and may you have much success. This is a new chapter in your lives, and may you all fulfill your duties to the best of your abilities. I raise my glass to you," King Leomund toasted.

"To us," the others echoed. Everyone drained their goblets, and walked out down to the stables. The four advisors mounted their horses, and without looking back rode from Edoras.


----------



## Majimaune (May 2, 2006)

Mappalif and co. stoped at nightfall and lit a fire. They talked for a while before going to bed. They talked about all things too do with the town, particually the name.

"It should have something to do with the Isen," said Mappalif. "Isens Run."


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 2, 2006)

"Yes, Isen's Run does sound good, although I was thinking Isenfold, seeing as how we have the Westfold, where you, me and Frynyir come from," Lingar said.

"I have something better. Remember the War of the Ring? Well the Isen runs into Isengard, and Isengard was being used by Saruman, who was evil. I am not suggesting we use Saruman, or someone evil, but a real hero of Rohan. Someone who defeated evil, one who brought fame to the women of Rohan," Frynyir said. "I am speaking of Dernhelm, or as you might know her the White Lady Eowyn. Since Isengard is a Gondorian owned place, they would also like this name as she married Faramir, the Steward during the reign of King Elessar. He is another great hero of the War. So what do you think of Dernhelm?"

"I like it. It fits perfectly for what we will be doing, and I think all in the land of Rohan will agree it is well suited," Greolman said. "We just have to remember it once we return to Edoras with the key for Orthanc."


----------



## Majimaune (May 3, 2006)

"I like it," said Mappalif. He was tired after the days ride and, being the youngest of the four, had not travelled for days on end and wanted to save his stength for the days ahead and if there was a ork raid he wanted to be ready. 

"We should get some sleep so we can rise early and get going to Gondor early in the morning."

Majimaune and Luonger where talking at the head of the _eored_. They where talking about the task ahead and if it would be likely that they would get a fight.


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 4, 2006)

"I doubt it will come to that," Loungar said. "After all, orcs know that it wouldn't be safe for them to cross Rohan or Gondor in the open."

"You're right," Majimaune said. "Although if they have the numbers they may feel confident enough. We may be strong fighters, but I don't think we can ever defeat 5 000 orcs by ourselves. That's about 40 orcs per man, although we have horses, which can help us. I just can't wait until this mission is over, and I will have no worries about my son. What about you? Are you concerned about Lingar?"

"I have no son by that name," Loungar replied. "My son is gone, trapped from me, no longer accessible."

"What do you mean?" Majimaune queried.

"I mean I no longer wish to discuss this with you or anyone," Loungar snapped. "Talk about anything else, so long as you don't talk about Lingar."


----------



## Majimaune (May 4, 2006)

Majimaune thought that Luonger's behavour was a bit stange. He wanted to find out more but thought not to question any more.
"Do you think Greolman is suviving with those young ones?"


----------



## Majimaune (May 5, 2006)

'Ahhhh a new morning,' thought Mappalif as he streached his arms as he woke up. He rose and saw no one else was awake so he went to find some water to drink.

He came back, refreshed and found the others awake and preparing some breakfast. He sat down and told them where he had been and then the others went one by one to the little creek that was nearby.

They had some breakfast and started to move on.

Hermana was worried about her son going away to Gondor with only three others. Although now there were not many roving ork bands between Rohan and Gondor, there still could be an attack.

OOC: I was wondering if we could make the trip a little adventorus and have a small ork band attack them at night. It could be good and Mappalif and Lingar would kill them all.

That would be cool. And Mappalif gets injured, like a massive gash across his back. I'd like that.


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 5, 2006)

OOC: From now on, can all suggestions be posted in the character profile thread? It clears up the happening of each post, confusing people less. But as to your question Majimaune, we can discuss that ourselves. There are some pros and cons with that happening.


----------



## Majimaune (May 7, 2006)

OOC: Mappalif and others= White, Easterlings= Pink

Mappalif was eagar to travel again. So they set off. On a hill they saw a couple of easterlings looking hostile.

"We can take 'em," said Geijag to Kejitnex.
"Aye that we can," said Kejitnex. They proceeded down the hill toward the four.


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 9, 2006)

Geijag and Kejitnex drew their swords and stealthily crept towards the four riders. They went as quickly and quietly as possible, ready to kill the four Rohirrim.

Lingar was looking around, and spotted 2 men trying to stay hidden. "Don't do anything suspicious, but I think we could be attacked by two men soon. They're hiding, or at least trying to, and they could just be afraid of us, but they are probably soldiers, who miht want to kill us. Mappalif, loosen your sword and prepare for some action. Don't kill them, but try to disarm them. We are only a day and a half's ride from Gondor, so we can take them as prisoners if they attack us."

"Okay. And do we wait for them to show themselves, or go towards them in the hope of driving them out?" Mappalif asked.

"Just act as if nothing happened," Lingar instructed.

The Easterlings suddenly ran out and took up a battle stance. Mappalif and Lingar rode ahead and started fighting the two men, and very quickly Mappalif disarmed his opponent and set to knocking him out so they could tie him up. Lingar was having trouble, and had knocked the sword from Geijag's hand when the older man fled. Lingar let him go, and hit the remaining foreigner with the hilt of his sword, knocking him out. Greolman rode up with some rope, and the three men quickly tied Kejitnex up.

It was soon decided that Lingar should ride with the Easterling and hold a knife to his throat until they could turn him over to the Gondorians.


----------



## Majimaune (May 9, 2006)

OOC: That was good NR but I want that guy to die. I just geuss he can die latter.

Geijag ran as fast as he could to get away. He ran for an hour at lest and when he got to where all army was he went and sought for the leader. OOC: The leader wont be in it much so he doesnt need a profile. He went into the tent and bowed low.
"Oh Exalted King, I have news. Four people from Rohan by thier look are travelling to Gondor and there are none others with them."
"This is good news," said Forid, the King. "We will go after them and kill them or take them capture and then, with them, we can find out many secrets about Rohan and then take control of it. Mahahahahaha *cough cough*"

When the Easterling awoke, it found Mappalif and Lingar standing over him.
"What are you doing in this land Easterling? asked Lingar.
"Ju...Jus...Just roaming the w-w-w-woods My Lord," he answered
"Is that so."
"Y-y-yes."
"You lie," said Mappalif. "Tell us the truth."


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 9, 2006)

"Tell us the truth!" Lingar ordered.

"Very well, as you wish, master," Kejitnex said. "My companion and I were seeking refuge in your land."

"I don't believe you. Why did you attack us if you were after shelter? We would probably have almost willingly helped you."

"We did not think that you would be so kind. However, I would dearly like to have something to eat," Kejitnex said.

"Greolman, can you come over here for a moment?" Mappalif asked. Greolman walked over, and asked what was wrong. "Can you hold this swrod to this scum's throat? If he moves don't show any mercy," Mappalif instructed.

Lingar and Mappalif walked a few metres away, and whispered to each other about what they should do.

"We could tie him up and leave him to die," suggested Lingar.

"But his buddy would most likely come back for him. And I still do not believe his story," Mappalif whispered back.

"Well we could take him to Minas Tirith, however I think we should blindfold him until we arrive. Whatever course we take, I do not think we should wait very long anywhere. If we started early, and rode all day tomorrow, I think we could make it to safety. I am guessing that there are many of them still roaming around, not just these two that we know of," Lingar said. "If we each had a shift of 2 hours watch, we can make an early start. Whatever we do, it needs to be done now."

"I agree, my good friend. You make a good point," Mappalif agreed.

"Well Town Advisor, it's your decision."

The pair walked back to where Greolman stood over the Easterling. Lingar got a cloth out and made a blindfold to cover Kejitnex's eyes. The 4 travellers quickly sorted out what they would do, and decided that each of the men would have a 2 hour watch. Mappalif went first, Greolman was next with Lingar last.


----------



## Majimaune (May 10, 2006)

When Lingar had finishesd his two hours of watch he woke the others so that they could get an early start and get to Gondor within the day.
"Lets get a fire lit so we dont all freeze to death!" The others agreed and so they lit a fire and started getting some breakfast ready.
When they where done they moved on at a trot.

Scouts of the _eored_ had reported the movements of a large group of Easterlings. They looked hostile but had not attacked anything or anyone.

Geijag was having a good time. He was being treated like a general after bringing the infomation about the four people travelling to Gondor.


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 11, 2006)

"Well Geijag, did it look as though they could fight us with any unknown power?" the Easterling lord asked.

"No. There were only two that fought, and I think we could defeat them. After all, two against 500 shouldn't be a problem," Geijag answered.

_________________________________________________________________________

The fire had been started and breakfast eaten, with the four Rohirrim and one Easterling about to start. They rode off, with Mappalif taking the Easterling and holding a knife to his throat for the whole journey to Minas Tirith, which they reached about one hour before dusk.


----------



## Majimaune (May 12, 2006)

OOC: Whos the King in Gondor

When they Got to Minas Tirith they where let in after the had stated their names and buiness. The people of Minas Tirith had heard about the New Town and so where happy to let in the four leaders.
After many questions all that they really said was: "We shall see the King tomorrow if you can give us a place to rest tonight. That is all. Thankyou."
They where shown to some rooms that they could sleep in while a messenger was sent to the King to tell him that they had arived.


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 12, 2006)

OOC: King Eltaraion...I mentioned it, although once only.

IC: Lingar took the Easterling out, still blindfolded, and led him to the guard outside. "We have a prisoner. Are there any guards which can watch over him until we wake?"

The Gondorian said there was, and that he would go and get one. Once he had returned, Lingar asked him the new guard to make sure he didn't go anywhere for the first half of the night, and once it was midnight, to wake him and he would take over until morning. Lingar went back in, and hugged Frynyir.

"Well here we are in Minas Tirith safe and sound. We could be here for quite a while," Lingar said.

"Hold me tighter," Frynyir said.

"I will, but I think we should get married when we return to Edoras. Or when Dernhelm has been built," Lingar suggested.

"Will you try to talk Loungar over once more? Just so I know I'm accepted by your family."


----------



## Majimaune (May 13, 2006)

Mappalif overheard Lingar and Frynyir's talk.
"I will make your father see sence to that Frynyir is a good bride, Lingar. And if I can I will ask my father to. I am not family and we have never got along well any way."

Some scouts, headed by Geijag saw the four go into Minas Tirith.
"What shall we do?" said a rather think Easterling called Hajorf
"What shall we do," said Geijag in a mocking tone. "We will go and tell the Great King to say that we should wait for hem to come out. They will only be there for a week at the most I reckon."

There was some tension in the _eored_ that night. They were going to attack the Easterling camp tomorrow at first light. The Easterlings were great in numbers, about double the amount of the _eored _but the odds did not frighten the rohirrim.


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 13, 2006)

The sun was rising, and Lingar rose. "I'll be back soon," he whispered to Frynyir, who nodded slightly. Walking to the Easterling, he kicked him, making the foreigner wake up. "Get up," he ordered. "I'm taking you somewhere."

Lingar tied a blindfold to the Easterling, and asked him what his name was.

"Kejitnex," Kejitnex answered.

"Well Kejitnex, you're going to see the Gondorian king." Lingar asked the guard outside their house how to get to the king, and found out. Taking Kejitnex by the arm, he travelled the distance quickly and walked into King Eltaraion's hall. When he was only a few metres away, he knelt, and said, "I have brought a prisoner, your majesty."

"Thankyou, I think. What is your name, man of Rohan?" King Eltaraion asked.

"Lingar," was the answer.

"Well Lingar, he will be dealt with. My thanks, for that task. This is something for us to discuss later. Now, it is my understanding that you came with three companions."

"That is correct," Lingar replied.

"I wish to breakfast with you. Will you bring them here?" the king asked.

"Of course, your higness," Lingar answered. He bowed and walked out, down to their lodging. "My friends, we are invited to eat with the King of Gondor this fine morning."


----------



## Majimaune (May 14, 2006)

Majimaune saw that the Easterling was missing and so he asked Lingar.
"Where is the Easterling?"
"He is under the gaurd of Gondor. I took him to the King," answered Lingar.
They when to the Citadel to have breakfast with the King. When they went in they hailed the King.
"What are your names, People of Rohan," asked King Eltarian.
Mappalif stepped faward and replied, "My name is Mappalif and that is Lingar, that is Frynyir and that is Greolman. We have travelled from Rohan with business about the town we wish to build on the banks of the Isen near Isenguard, Orkthank.
"We have come to ask you for the key of Orthank."
"Please young master Mappalif. Save business for after breakfast."
Mappalif obliged and they set about to break their fast.


----------



## Majimaune (May 16, 2006)

After they had eaten, they set to business.

"Now Mappalif we may attend to more sirious things. They gverning of this town you have been appointed to with these others to help and guide you."

"King Eltarian may I interupt for a minute. A scroll was given to me by the King of Rohan to give to you. I brought it with me from my room so as to give to you. Before I forget...here it is."

They King opened it and read the contents.

OOC: NR if you want to put the contents of the scroll your welcome.


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 16, 2006)

OOC: Not really. Just basic scroll stuff.

IC: Lingar looked wistfully out of the window. _I hate all this diplomacy. It would be easier if everyone wasn't so concerned about offending anyone._

"Well, you need the key to Orthanc, you say," King Eltaraion said. "I suppose I can let you use Orthanc, however it is occupied by several guards, so as long as you let them stay there, it would be fine. However, I would prefer it if you found someone in Gondor to travel with you, hopefully three. That way one can stay on behalf of meand the others can return with any information I might need concerning this town."

"As you wish, my lord," Mappalif said. "It shall be done."

The four Rohirrim walked out, and Greolman said, "where are we going to get three people to come with us.That could take weeks."

"I think if we tried some of the inns tonight, and walked around the citadel today, we might meet a few people," Frynyir said.


----------



## Majimaune (May 17, 2006)

"Inns!! in Minas Tirith. You must be joking. If there are inns in Minas Tirith then I'm a catapillar."

"OK then where do the people who travel here come and stay the night?" asked Frynyir.

"Where we stayed." That ended the discussion and they went back to their rooms.

An hour latter they met in Mappalif's room.
"We should maybe go to the place which I heard some of the people who live here were talking about. They said something about Therin Tavern or something like that. It's not an inn but it should do."


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 18, 2006)

"Well, then again, we were on official business. I am fairly certain that not all those that come to Minas Tirith are like us. If not an inn, a bar then, although there is little difference apart from one having no rooms usually," Greolman said.

"Let's just go then, but perhaps not for a few hours. We have only just finished breakfast, so let it settle, while we wander around this magnificent city," Frynyir said. "Who knows? Maybe we will meet someone or two someones on our walk."

The four walked down to the lowest level, and saw a hooded figure beckoning to them. They walked over to him, and Lingar asked who he was.

"That is no business of yours yet, although it will be soon. I am your worst nightmare. I know why you are here, and I know your names. And there is nothing you can do to stop me doing what I will," the man said.

"Well is there something we can do for you, or shall we take you to King Eltaraion?" Mappalif asked.

"Just try it," the man sneered.

Together Lingar and Mappalif advanced towards the man. "Go, hide," he instructed Frynyir and Greolman. As one, the two younger men made to grab the stranger, but both felt blow on their backs as the man dodged and hit them. Lying on the ground, they rolled over and tried to stand up but were clipped on the temples and fell unconcious.


----------



## Majimaune (May 18, 2006)

OOC: Hey NR do you think you could write something about this mystery man. He seems interesting.

IC: When they regained consciousness, Mappalif and Lingar were lying in Frynyir's room, on some pillows. They couldn't remember how they had gotten there or why they were where they were.

Mappalif sat up. His head throbed as if he had been drinking all night at his faveret inn in Rohan. He saw Frynyir and Greolman sitting on the bed talking about something. Greolman glanced over at Mappalif and saw he was awake.

"You where out for 3 hours."
"What?"
"Don't you remember?"
"Remember what?"
"Okay, I'll start from the start. You and Lingar went at a hooded man and told Frynyir and I to hide. We hid and as we did we saw you try to grab the hooded man but he dodged you struck you on the back. You went down and the he hit your tempals which made you go unconscious. The hooded man then ran away before we could do anything."


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 19, 2006)

OOC: I put all the clues there for you to pick up...in the other half of this RPG

IC: Mappalif looked around. He had a vague memory of the man, but didn't remember everything. He heard a stirring and watched as Lingar tried to rise, but couldn't.

"That was painful," Mappalif said.

"Tell me about it," Lingar answered. "I hope we don't have to fight him again."

"Should we go and see King Eltaraion? He might know something about this stranger?" Greolman asked.

"Yes, but just let us recover for a little while so far," Lingar responded.


----------



## Majimaune (May 19, 2006)

Majimaune had a large bruise on his back from where the man had hit him. He desided not to go with the rest when they went to King Eltarion because of it. It was painful to walk. Lingar went though because he said it wasnt that painful but you could see he was in pain at every step.

OOC: I'm going to have the _eored_ attack the Easterlings now. NR you can do some of the battle it you want.

IC: They advanced on the Easterlings in the pale sunlight. Everything was perfect.
"CHARGE!!!" cried Lounger. They charged. The wrath of battle filled Majimaune's eyes and fought like he had never done before. It was a great battle. Majimaune had killed one... no two... no three before he lost count.Lounger was riding down everyone in his way. A few riders had been killed but more of the Easterlings had been killed.


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 19, 2006)

The three companions entered the hall and walked up to the king, although Lingar's walk was more of a limp.

"What seems to be the matter, my good people?" King Eltaraion inquired. "Do not tell me you have found three people already!"

"No, although we found someone you may be interested in. We were merely wandering the city, when we came upon a hooded man who proceeded to attack us, knocking myself and our fourth into unciousness. What do you know of him?" Lingar asked.

"A hooded man is not much of a description. A hood is not hard to come by, and any man with strength could have been under it," the king pointed out. "However, if you fear for your safety, my nephew can protect you. He is the hardiest in the land, they say. If you are with him, I do not expect anyone will attack you."

"May we meet this nephew of yours? Then we will make the decision," Frynyir responded.

"Certainly. I will have him summoned immediately. If you will just wait here for him, I am sure he will not be long. Bargar, go and fetch Elding." The four of them stood there while the soldier went.

It was barely five minutes when Elding arrived. "Greetings, uncle. I see you have guests. Is there anything I can do for them? I am Elding, by the way. My mother and this lord in front of you were siblings" he announced.

"Well, if you could be so good as to protect us, we would be very grateful. You see, the two strongest among us were attacked today, and we have need of protection," Lingar said.

"It would be my honour," Elding answered. "I am guessing there is another of you not here?"

"Yes, Elding, and this kills two orcs with one arrow. You now have protection and we have the first of your travellers," King Eltaraion said. "However, if your companion is unable to walk up here, you might want to have him looked at in our Houses of Healing."


----------



## Majimaune (May 19, 2006)

OOC: Does Elding need a profile?

IC: Because Mappalif couldnt walk, Elding fetched a Healer to come to where he was. They treated the bruise on his back and said it would go down in a day or two and he would be able to walk again without it hurting too much. They treated Lingar's as well but said if he gave it rest he would be almost fine in the morning.


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 23, 2006)

It had been a few days, and Elding was sticking to the four companions like glue. Early one morning, Lingar rose and woke Mappalif up. "Shhh," he whispered. "Don't wake Elding."

Mappalif did as he was told and the two went outside, where the sun was beginning to rise. "I assume this is important," Mappalif said.

"What do you think of Elding?" Lingar asked.

"I'm not sure. He seems to be eager, which may be hiding something else," Mappalif said.

"Such as..."

"If I knew I would say. His intentions, whatever they are, are hidden at the moment. We will know his true colours when he reveals them. However, in case he cannot be trusted, be wary of what you say. Do not show any weaknesses, and especially do not discuss Rohan's secrets, if you know of any," Mappalif warned.

"His voice. I think I've heard it before, but I can't put my finger on where," Lingar said.

"I thought it sounded like our own king back home in Rohan," Mappalif suggested.

"You may be right. I guess we better go back inside before Elding comes after us."


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 24, 2006)

The day passed uneventfully, and in the evening Lingar and Frynyir decided to take a walk together. Elding was against this, as Lingar had been one of the targets earlier. As a compromise the lovers would only walk along the road in front of the house where Elding could see them.
"I'll have my eye on you the whole time, so do not fear," Elding called after them.

Lingar waved over his shoulder, and looked at Frynyir. "You know I love you," he said. "And I would never do anything to hurt you, but I fear that you being a fundamental part of Dernhelm may bring you to danger. If we make any enemies, then they may target me to get to you."

"Hopefully that will never happen then," Frynyir said. "But is there a point to this?"

Lingar hesitated. "This has to stay between the four of us, but Mappalif and I have our doubts about Elding. His intentions, I fear, are masked, although I can take no feeling towards him from his actions. We may be wrong, and he may be honourable, but until we can be sure, be wary.
"He will be watching us to make sure we are acting as though we are newlyweds, so kiss me." The pair kissed, and fell apart just as the hooded man clubbed Lingar from behind.

"A pair of star-crossed lovers, taking a walk in the moonlight?" the man said. "Hmm, goodnight, fair one," and with that, he clubbed Frynyir as well.

Looking at the unconcious bodies, he decided that if he hid them, they would not be found. Elding (for it was he) pulled the robe off, and dragged the bodies into a pile of bushes, where he bound and gagged them.

"Now I must make it look as though I was attacked," Elding said to himself. Drawing his sword, he placed it on the ground and ran into the wall, knocking himself out.


----------



## Majimaune (May 24, 2006)

Majimaune heard something outside. He ran out and saw Elding lying near a wall with his sword near him. He couldnt see Lingar or Frynyir any where. He ran to the Citadel to see the king. He went inside hailed the king hurridly.

"What is the matter Majimaune?"

"My friends were attacked when they where just outside our place where we are staying. Elding was watching them and was attacked to. Only this morning Lingar and I where talking whether we could trust him and now im not so sure."

"Why was he not there?"

"No he was there but near a wall and I only saw a set of footprints coming to the scene of the attack and they came from where he was and none led away."

"I will talk to him for a while."

"Also I could not find Lingar or Frynyir."

"We will look for them."

With that Mappalif left and on his way beack he wasn't paying attention to where he was going and bumped into someone.

OOC: This is going to be the person who I made a character for. So NR could you not write too much for Mappalif.


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 25, 2006)

Elding woke up to see Mappalif running off. _I don't have much time_, he thought. Jogging to where he had hidden the bodies, he picked them up and carried them into a tumble-down house. _That should do for now. They will be found, but it gives me a bit more time to talk my way out of trouble._

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lingar woke and felt another body next to him. _Frynyir, _he thought. Trying to loosen his bonds, he found he couldn't and instead focused on waking Frynyir. When that was unsuccessful too, he attempted to take his blindfold off, and managed to accomplish that. Looking at his surroundings, one thought went through his head: _I don't know where we are, and things are becoming serious between us and that hooded man now._


----------



## Majimaune (May 26, 2006)

OOC: NR I thought you said that he wouldnt attack again when we talked but I guess you changed your mind. Lets leave Minas Tirith asap.

IC: "I'm sorry it was my fault," said Majimaune.

"No it was mine. I dont live here and so I dont know my way around."

"I am from Rohan with three others. Would you like to come back to where we are staying and we can talk."

"Okay. I will come."

_Time passes and their at where their staying. *Music plays in the background as scene changes*_

"Well here it is. Two of my companions are missing but one is still here so you can talk to him if you would like."

"I will."

They went inside and Mappalif introduced Olktian to Greolman and started talking. Eventually the talk went to Olktian asking about the other companions.

"We have been being followed by a hooded man who has attacked us and we are presuming that he has attacked them as well. He has hidden them and we cannot find them. I went to the KIng and he has a party looking for them."

The battle was over. Only two Easterlings escaped and fled before the wrath of the _eored_. They didnt bother pursuing them for what harm could two Easterlings do.

Alot apparently.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (May 26, 2006)

Majimaune said:


> OOC: NR I thought you said that he wouldnt attack again when we talked but I guess you changed your mind. Lets leave Minas Tirith asap.
> 
> IC: "I'm sorry it was my fault," said Majimaune.
> 
> ...


(((OOC: I want to start posting, but right now I can't think, too tired. And I can't firgure how to come into the story!!! UGH! I need my 'flames of creativity, to be restoked!')))


----------



## Majimaune (May 27, 2006)

OOC: Leawyn come in the next day. The king could ask the four to come to the Citadel and then he could introduce you. Just an idea.

IC: The two Easterlings that escaped names were Hred and Hob. They ran as fast as they could to get away from the eored as possible. They kept expecting to feel an arrow in between the shoulders but it never came.

Night came and they where exasted. They stoped runing and lay on the ground panting. Hred wanted water so after awhile he got up and went in search of some. Hob fell asleep.

"Why are you here in Gondor? It is a long way from from Rohan."

"We are here for a new town which we are the founders of. It will be on the banks of the Isen and that is why we are here. We are also here to get the key-"

"Not too much to the stanger Mappalif. He could be our enemy."

"I am not your enemy," said Olktian. "I would be glad to be one of the three people to acompany you to the new town."

"We would be glad to have you. But first we have only just met, would you be so kind as to tell us something about yourself now."

"Gladly." Olktian went on about where he came from and what he was doing in Minas Tirith .


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 28, 2006)

OOC: Leawyn, what you could do is be looking around and find the run-down house, look in there for any items you could use, see Lingar and Frynyir, help them. Then I'll say in my next post that we are so grateful etc, and we would like you to come with us to Rohan. That will work...btw, I won't be here for the next 72 hours, so just don't wonder where I am. Majimaune, in a minor note, in some of your posts, you used Majimaune instead of Mappalif in the wrong places. It gets a bit confusing.

IC: Greolman, sat in silence for a few minutes. _This is frustrating, _he thought. _We are in here to make sure we aren't hurt, while others are out looking for our friends._

"Excuse me, but I need to have a talk with someone. Nice to have met you Olktian, and I hope the king grants his approval." Greolman walked out, and walked over to where the soldier in charge of the search was. _He better prepare himself_...


----------



## Majimaune (May 28, 2006)

OOC: Its fairly easy NR... All the parts in green are Majimaune and all the parts in white are Mappalif. Foolproof. Sorry I just called you a fool. Also NR could you do something with Majimaune and Lounger when you get back.

Majimaune was on watch and he heard noises in the bushes on the far side of the camp. He went over to investigate. He let out a cry that awakened the camp and fell to the ground with a gash in his back. He went unconcious from loss of blood.


----------



## Majimaune (May 30, 2006)

OOC: I might not be here as much till after the 5 of August with a musical that I'm in so if I dont reply so much then that will be why.

IC: When he came to Majimaune found he was in a tent. It was Lounger's tent and there was some one nealing beside him. There was a bandage on his back and it hurt.

"What was that?" he asked.

"Just some bandits that desided to do a hit-and-run attack on some one. They shook the bushes which made you get up and look and thenattacked you with a knife."


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 1, 2006)

"I come from just outside Pelargir. I am the son of a farmer who worked all day just to get some money to feed my sister and I. My sister, three years my sinior, was sent to Minas Tirith to find a husband. I was still at home working with my father on the farm when a soldior who was dressed in the gire of a Guard of the Citadel and he came to our farm seeking a nights rest. We let him in and that morning he asked me if I would like to come along to Minas Tirith to learn who to fight. I accepted and when I got here I went to his house and found my sister had married him. I was overjoyed. I trained and became a good archer."

"Did you stay with your sister?"

"Yes I did. One day my sister went out picking flowers for the table and was killed by a raiding party of orks. Ever since I have been hunting orks and only coming here when I needed rest."

"You have a sad tale. But please tell me, Olktian, what made you deside to offer to come with us to Rohan?"

"You did."


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 1, 2006)

Greolman went and tapped the soldier on the shoulder, who turned around. "Where are my friends?" Greolman thundered.

"We were about to interrogate Elding. If you like, you can listen, but you cannot say anything. Understand?"

"Yes. Can we go now?"

The soldier nodded, and took him to where Elding was. "Now, Elding. My name is Hurbid, and I want to ask a few questions. First of all, can you describe what happened?" Hurbid asked.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 6, 2006)

OOC: Leawyn you dont need to read this post if you dont want to. NR could you please help me out with Lounger and Majimaune. By the way the pink in this is going to represent the Easerlings that escaped.

IC: Majimaune lay in bed all that day so that he could ride with the others on the next.

When Hred got back to where Hob was he woke him and said they sould move on. He wanted to attack the _eored_ but he knew with only the two of them they would be killed. They would go back to their king and they would lead an army against the _eored_.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 6, 2006)

"I have a better idea," Ho said. "There are bound to be more people coming through, and all we have to do is pick off two who are alone and take their places. Our battalion was taught how to speak the languages of Gondor and Rohan remember? This way we may be able to infiltrate their defenses, and when the time comes, overthrow one of the two peoples."

Hred thought for a moment. "Yes, and all we would have to do is stay acting as the person for several months, possibly years. It will be difficult."

"But it can be done. This is our best opportunity for promotion. So, shall we take it?"

"Yes."

OOC: Majimaune, what I want to happen when Leawyn gets back is she takes Frynyir and Lingar to the others, then ends up going with them. Then, when they are riding to Edoras, Elding finds these two and gets them to help him by sending part of the Easterling army to Isengard where he will take over.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Jun 9, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> "I have a better idea," Ho said. "There are bound to be more people coming through, and all we have to do is pick off two who are alone and take their places. Our battalion was taught how to speak the languages of Gondor and Rohan remember? This way we may be able to infiltrate their defenses, and when the time comes, overthrow one of the two peoples."
> 
> Hred thought for a moment. "Yes, and all we would have to do is stay acting as the person for several months, possibly years. It will be difficult."
> 
> ...


(((OOC: I think I can figure out a way to post. But I'm not sure. Could one of you guys like bring me in and I can take it from there. I'm sure you both have read the profile? The one for Juniela. Anyways... It would be most appriciated! If not, I'll figured out a way.)))


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 11, 2006)

Lingar moved closer towards Frynyir. "We appear to be in some run-down building, my love. I am unable to untie my bonds, however I am certain somebody will find us soon."

"I hope you are right, dear, because I am growing thirsty."

The two sat there for a few hours, when a sound came from the entrance. They both looked up, and saw a woman there, looking through the rubble.

"Excuse me," Lingar said, "but could you give us a hand?"

The woman looked up and ran over to the Rohirrim. "How did this happen?" she asked.

"We were attacked and brought here. Once you have untied us, and helped us back to our lodgings, I will enlighten you further."


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Jun 11, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> Lingar moved closer towards Frynyir. "We appear to be in some run-down building, my love. I am unable to untie my bonds, however I am certain somebody will find us soon."
> 
> "I hope you are right, dear, because I am growing thirsty."
> 
> ...


 
The woman walked over and helped untie the two. She seemed to be fairly young maybe 20 or so. She was tall, with wavy brown hair and penetrating blue eyes. "I am sorry I did not introduce myself my name is Juniela," said the woman curtsying. "Now what happened here?"


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 11, 2006)

"I'm sorry, but that will have to wait for another time. We must get back to our friends, who I'm sure are very worried," Frynyir said. "Come with us, and we can tell you on the way."

"By the way, thankyou for saving us Juniela. I am Lingar, and this is Frynyir. We come from Rohan, and as a gift for rescuing us, we would like to offer you the chance to come with us back to Edoras. Think it over, but we will await your answer with high hopes. Now, can you help us one last time? Can you help us return to where we are staying?" Lingar asked.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 12, 2006)

Elding took a deep breath. "I was watching the two, when a man dropped from the roof, and landed in front of me. He was hooded, so I couldn't see what he looked like. I reached for my sword, and almost had it out when he threw me against the wall, which knocked me out. But here comes someone who may be able to shed some light on this man." Elding nodded over Hurbid's shoulder, where Frynyir, Lingar and Juniela were walking towards Greolman.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Jun 12, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> "I'm sorry, but that will have to wait for another time. We must get back to our friends, who I'm sure are very worried," Frynyir said. "Come with us, and we can tell you on the way."
> 
> "By the way, thankyou for saving us Juniela. I am Lingar, and this is Frynyir. We come from Rohan, and as a gift for rescuing us, we would like to offer you the chance to come with us back to Edoras. Think it over, but we will await your answer with high hopes. Now, can you help us one last time? Can you help us return to where we are staying?" Lingar asked.


 
"It would be the greatest honour to return with you to Edoras," replied Juniela curtsying. "But how would you like me to help?"


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 13, 2006)

"We will sort all this out with King Eltaraion tomorrow, but for now, just stay near," Frynyir said.

Greolman ran over to the three, where he scooped them all up in one big hug. "Thank goodness you're alright," he said, before shooting an inquiring glance at Juniela. "Hopefully, they will not want us to talk long, and we can discuss other events."

"Good to see you to Greolman. Now, can we hurry up with this?" Lingar asked. "Excuse me sir," he said to Hurbid, "I suppose you want to know if we saw our attacker. The answer is no, and there is no information that will be helpful to you."

"Alright then. There isn't much we can do then, but King Eltaraion wishes to see all of you in an hour," Hurbid replied.

Greolman led the others plus Elding inside, and sat down. "They are back Mappalif, with our third friend, I think. Now, you four, this is Olktian, and, well, I'll let someone else do the rest."


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 15, 2006)

Olktian shoke hands all round and then Mappalif greeted Juniela.

"We should go to the king to tell him that you two have been found and that we have two more people to come with us back to Rohan."

"Yes I agree," said Lingar.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 15, 2006)

"Yes, that was the plan, as we have been asked to dine with him tonight. That gives us a few hours to survive. Until then, I say we prepare, and if neither of you have anywhere to stay Olktien or Juniela, then you are welcome to remain here until we leave for tonight's meeting," Frynyir offered.

"Thankyou," they both said.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 16, 2006)

"That was nice of you to offer but I think I will stay were I have been. Saves me moving everything here."


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Jun 22, 2006)

Majimaune said:


> "That was nice of you to offer but I think I will stay were I have been. Saves me moving everything here."


 
"Unlike him," Juniela said pointing to Olktien, "I would gladly stay with you. I haven't had human company for weeks!"


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 22, 2006)

Juniela had few belongings, and carried them all with her, so Olktian left to prepare for that night's dinner. Frynyir went and sat next to Juniela, and said to her, "it's nice to have another female to talk to. I was beginning to become lonely, although my love Lingar is with us."

It was later that evening, and everyone was prepared to leave, and Elding had gone off ahead to help prepare, as well as to ensure the way was safe. Lingar and Mappalif looked at each other when Elding announced his plans, and as soon as the king's nephew had left, instantly said to Olktian and Juniela, "is there another way to the palace, apart from the way we are supposed to go? I do not think we will reach the palace safely if we go the way Elding wants us to. So, please, tell us, is there another, more secret path that we could take?"


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Jun 22, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> Juniela had few belongings, and carried them all with her, so Olktian left to prepare for that night's dinner. Frynyir went and sat next to Juniela, and said to her, "it's nice to have another female to talk to. I was beginning to become lonely, although my love Lingar is with us."
> 
> It was later that evening, and everyone was prepared to leave, and Elding had gone off ahead to help prepare, as well as to ensure the way was safe. Lingar and Mappalif looked at each other when Elding announced his plans, and as soon as the king's nephew had left, instantly said to Olktian and Juniela, "is there another way to the palace, apart from the way we are supposed to go? I do not think we will reach the palace safely if we go the way Elding wants us to. So, please, tell us, is there another, more secret path that we could take?"


 
"There is one, but it is not always safe. Unknown horrors haunt it. But there are those who can make it through. It lays near the mountains. I agree with you that the way Elding is leading us is perilious. But which do we risk?"


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 23, 2006)

"I say the way you know," Mappalif said. "I don't trust Elding as much as I should." They all agreed that they should go Juniela's way to the Citadel.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 23, 2006)

The journey through the mountain pass was tricky, and took them over an hour, with Lingar constantly urging them to hurry. All received cuts and bruises, although none were seriously hurt. As they neared the end, Mappalif called out softly, "I will go over the top first. If I say to come up, do so, but if not, remain for as long as you think necessary."

Mappalif climbed onto the ridge, and saw Elding rushing towards him. Loosening his sword, he said, "hail Elding. Our new friend Juniela decided to lead us on a scenic route, and I must say I quite enjoyed it."

"That is strange, because the only passage I know that comes up here is dangerous, and not very scenic, unless you like looking at rocks. Still, each to his own I guess," Elding said. "Tell the others to climb up, and we can enter."

Mappalif did as Elding said, and everyone emerged, and began cleaning themselves quickly. Once they were all ready, they entered King Eltaraion's chamber with Mappalif at the front.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 24, 2006)

"Hail, your majesty. We have much to discuss," Mappalif greeted.

"Yes, indeed we do. But first, let us eat. Our minds may be more focused after our stomachs are full," King Eltaraion replied.

The dinner consisted of fine wine, roast chicken, salted pork and various vegetables, and not a single mouthful was left over. Greolman finished his last bite, and wiped his chin, then said, "now, let us talk."

"Yes," Frynyir began. "Your majesty, we have found our three companions. Olktian, this man here, who has since become our friend. Juniela, a woman who rescued myself and Lingar. And of course, Elding, your nephew."

"Well, congratulations. I think that means you can leave tomorrow, or perhaps the day after. I am sure you are all aching to return home. But first, before too much is talked about, what has happened to your Lingar and Frynyir?" the king asked.

"We were kidnapped by the hooded man, your highness, and Elding was knocked out. Juniela here saved us from much pain. I think it would be best if we left tomorrow, so that our assassin has less chances to harm us again, too," Lingar said.

"Very well. Now, what about the roles each of these people?" King Eltaraion asked.

Mappalif spoke up then. "Perhaps Elding could continue protecting us for now, at least until the town is established. Then, once the town is built, we will become slightly less important, and our attacker may mean us no more harm. Hopefully before then, we will discover who this person is."

"I agree," said Lingar. "But what of the other two? I think Olktian would prefer to be here as much as possible," he said, giving a wry smile. "So he could possibly be the correspondent, and then he can stay here, but also see us every now and then. That would suit all.

"Now that leaves one role: the one who will come with us. Am I right in thinking, Juniela, that you are willing to stay with us in Rohan?" Lingar finished.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Jun 27, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> "Now that leaves one role: the one who will come with us. Am I right in thinking, Juniela, that you are willing to stay with us in Rohan?" Lingar finished.


 
Juniela turned, "I would be honored to accompany all of you to Rohan."


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 27, 2006)

"Very well," King Eltaraion said. "So you will travel with several of my best cavalry, and once this town is built, they can return with Elding. Olktian, I think perhaps you can choose whence you come and go, but please make it no longer than six months. I suppose you'll be after the key to Orthanc too, so that this town can get underway. What is the name again? It seems to have slipped my mind."

"Dernhelm," Mappalif said. "After the name the White Lady Eowyn used to fight in the War of the Ring. That suits all, we decided, because she married a Gondorian, but was one of the Rohirrim. She was close to Gondor, but also in Rohan, which is the same, if you say that Isengard is Gondor."


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 28, 2006)

"Yes you could call Isengard part of Gondor. Not an attached part but still under the King of Gondor," said the King. "Could you Olktian tell me something about yourself before I can tell that you will be a trustworthy corrospondant between Minas Tirith, Dernhelm and Edoras."

"Certainly my lord. I am a Gondorian and have spent most of my life here in Minas Tirith..." He goes on telling the king about himself.

"I see." Everyone went on discussing things late into the night.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jul 1, 2006)

"Well, it is late and I am sure you will want some rest. Sleep now, and you can leave after breakfast. By then, I will sort out about twenty-five cavalry to escort you," King Eltaraion said.

Everyone walked back to their house, with Olktian returning to his old dwelling. Elding looked around, and said, "just think. It could be years before I see this place again. I might just sleep outdoors tonight. Goodnight," he said as they reached the house.

The remaining group walked inside, and as one, lay down and fell asleep. They were all too tired to be worried about Elding. If he tried anything, well so be it.


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 2, 2006)

They all were woken in the morning. They had breakfast and prepared to leave. Mappalif and Lingar left the ladies and went to get Olktian. They then went to say farewell to the King. They where all in good spirits.

"I hope you will all have a good trip back to Edoras. May it be safe. Mappalif," said the king beckoning to him. "Take this to your King. In it is alot of valuble information. Don't lose it. And here is the Key of Orthank."

"Yes my lord, I will deliver it safely." They left.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Jul 3, 2006)

"So," started Juniela helping Frynyir collect some of her few belongings, "Who are you? All I know is that your name is Frynyir and you are from Rohan. And we might as well get to know each other, see as we are the only women in this company."


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jul 3, 2006)

"Well, you know Lingar? We are hoping to be married, however his father dissaproves of me. But don't mention his father. They had a row, and I don't think you want to be involved. But as for me, I have lived in Rohan all my life. This was the furthest I have ever been, and I am glad. What of you?" Frynyir responded.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Jul 3, 2006)

"Well... let's see. I'm Gondorian, but for the several past years I have been wandering. Going from town to town. If you can imagin it's very tiring," Juniela responded, she had a look of unrest and secrecy spreading across her face. _That is where I will stop. I don't know her very well. Could I possibly trust her or burden her with my full story? _Juniela thought to herself. She decided to stop there.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jul 3, 2006)

"Yes, I can see your point. Well now you'll be living with us in Rohan, but you can come back here from time to time for a break if you wish, I am sure," Frynyir said.

"Come on ladies, we need to get going," Greolman said. "Everyone else is ready to leave."

"We're almost done," Frynyir said as she packed the last of her things. "There."

"Good. We're meeting Elding at the stables, and I don't think he'll try anything with Gondorian soldiers with us the whole time. The biggest problem will be later, I think, he will definitely try something later," Mappalif said.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jul 6, 2006)

Everyone had assembled at the stables, and were mounting their horses. Food for the journey had been packed, and everyone was ready to leave.

"Is everybody ready?" Elding asked. "Right, let's go." Together, they rode out of the stables and continued out until they were out of sight of Minas Tirith.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Easterlings Hred and Hob had been barely surviving on the outskirts of Gondor for a little over a week, and were considering returning to their homeland, until they woke up one morning to see a group of about thirty people riding in their direction.

"Quick, hide," Hred said. "Otherwise they might find us. I do not think we could defeat them all, or escape by running."

The two men hid, and to their dismay the group stopped only about 100 metres from where they were hiding.

"Just our luck," Hob said.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

The company had agreed to rest where they were for the night, and Elding went off to look for firewood. He came upon a cluster of bushes, and amongst them found two men.

"I never knew men grew on bushes, least of all Easterlings in Gondor. I will not sell you out, but you must trust me and do something for me."

"Thankyou, good sir, you are most kind," Hred said.

"Look at me. Remember what I look like. I will not tell you my name, and you do not need to tell me yours. All you have to do is wait here until morning, when my group will move on. Then, return to your kingdom, and tell your king that he can defeat Rohan. What he must do, is mount an army, and in six months time have it at Isengard, with no-one aware of it. On the night of his arrival, I will help him into Orthanc, and we will discuss matters then. Now, do not make a sound, and wait until morning, then hurry back. Oh, and you look like you need some food. Here," Elding said, and tossed them a packet of dried fruit.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jul 7, 2006)

The morning came, and the company packed their belongings, and rode on. As with the journey to Gondor, the group stopped whenever they found a place which would be good fro the night when it started to grow dark.

This process continued for several days, until they could see Edoras looming in front of them. Night had begun to settle in, but Lingar said they should press on and that they were almost at Edoras. After another few minutes' travelling, the group were outside the gates of the Rohan city.

"Who's there?" the guards called. "A bit strange that group this large would be seeking shelter after dark."

"Come on, Tyrine, don't you recognise me?" Mappalif asked as he rode forward into the torchlight.

"Why Mappalif, it's you. The king told us to let you in straight away, and it's good to see you. Now, about this gate." Tyrine the guard stepped down and together with his fellow soldier on duty, opened the gate. "There you are," he said.

"Thankyou, and I'll come and see you as soon as I can," Mappalif said.

The group rode on until they came to the stables, and then dismounted. Everyone followed Greolman as he led the way to Meduseld. "Hand over your weapons everyone, else you'll be sitting here until we come out, which could be some hours yet," he said.

A few soldiers decided to remain outside, while the others went in.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jul 9, 2006)

Everyone went in and knelt in front of King Leomund, who said, "so you have returned. That is well, and I am assuming that you have the key to Orthanc?"

"Yes, here it is," Lingar said, pulling they key out. "But please lord, take it and we can discuss matters in the morning. Right now, we all just want to eat and rest. Why don't we discuss matters over breakfast tomorrow?"

"Very well, Lingar," King Leomund answered. "May I just ask one thing of you, before you go. Everyone else is free to leave. Greolman, if you could just show our guests an inn where they could stay, and say the king is paying? That is all."

Everyone left except for Lingar, who walked over to the king. "Here you are," he said, handing the key over.

"No, keep it for now. Otherwise someone may try to steal it."

"Yes, so they will expect us to try and trick them. This way, they think I have it while you do."

"But then they might look for it amongst your things or on you, and then come to me for it," King Leomund pointed out.

"Well in that case, I have an idea," Lingar said. "I will take it for now, but if you ask for Tyrine the guard on the gate at the moment before we come here, he will give you the key. Just make sure he is gone before we arrive."

"If you say so. I suppose I may as well trust you. You have not failed me yet."

Lingar bowed, and walked out of Meduseld. Heading straight for the gate, he intended to hand the key over, however he met Tyrine walking up the road before long.

"Greetings Tyrine. May I buy you a drink now?" Lingar asked.

"Yes, but an eored is just coming in the gate now. I think it is your father's," Tyrine replied.

"Excellent. I'll meet you at the Golden Perch in a few minutes." Once again Lingar headed down the road, and came upon Loungar and his company.

"Hail, Loungar, and may I speak to you for a moment?" Lingar asked.

"Very well. Take your time," was the reply.

As soon as the company had ridden off, Lingar said to his father, "This must be quick. I have here the key to Orthanc, and I need you to guard it for the night. Whatever may have happened before I left, please forget for now and do this. It is extremely important."

"I find it strange that son will not greet his father, but immediately talks about business. As you wish Lingar. Are there any other commands you have for me?"

"If you're going to be like that, then I suggest you go and see the king now. He will need to know this. Farewell Loungar," Lingar said and walked off to the Golden Perch.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Aug 11, 2006)

Tyrine was sitting at the bench of the Golden Perch, and noticed a man sitting in the shadows, wearing Gondorian clothing. _That must be one of Lingar's companions_ he thought. It was strange that he thought of Lingar, for at that moment two things happened; the man nodded at Tyrine, and Lingar entered. This resulted in two more things happening; Lingar walking over and sitting next to Tyrine and Elding slipping out. Tyrine turned to face Lingar, and they embraced each other. After ordering a beer for himself and his companion, Lingar said to Tyrine, " I won't keep you long. I know Mirilf will be anxious to have you home. Say hello to her for me too, will you."

"So," Tyrine began. "How's Gondor? Is it like anything we heard when we were kids?"

"Sort of. It's bigger and older than you can imagine, sort of like stepping into Fangorn, if you know what I mean. Before we get settled, can I just get something over with? I am supposed to have the key to Orthanc, however I gave it to my father and I think someone may try to rob me of it. So, just look like I'm giving it to you, and nod and look solemn please."

Tyrine did as he was told, while Lingar bent over and pretended to put something in his pocket. Their drinks arrived just as Lingar was sitting up, and both took a drink.

Lingar took a second sip, then asked, "what has been happening here in my absence? As much as I enjoyed seeing Minas Tirith, I am thankful to be home once again."

"Well, Mirilf is expecting. I was going to tell you the day you left, but it was too early in the morning. And King Leomund has found a bride, and they are to wed in a month's time."

"Good, that is all excellent news. I am very pleased for you. Ahh, yes, I had almost forgotten the taste of the beer from here," Lingar said and drained his glass, except for one swallow. "Well, I best be off, and I will stop in when I can, but for now, to lifelong friends and good health," he concluded and raised his glass, and drained it. Tyrine followed suit, and they left the bar together.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Aug 14, 2006)

King Leomund was sleeping soundly when he heard a creak, which awoke him. Sitting up, he saw a robed and hooded man slipping through the window. Looking around at his room, he noticed it had been ransacked.

"Must've been someone looking for the key. I hope Lingar has it secret and safe," the king of Rohan said.

______________________________________________________________

Tyrine was asleep, content as the most contented log, and rolled over, accidentally falling off the bed. A whisper from the window made him look, only to see a shadow escaping.

"It's almost sun-up," he said. "I hope wherever Lingar had the key was secure and untouched during the night."

______________________________________________________________

Lingar rose at the crack of dawn and woke the others. "Rise up, sleepy heads. The day is here."

Elding was the last to waken properly, and looked as though he had had little sleep. "I had a rough night," he said when asked about his ragged looks. "Hopefully tomorrow will be nicer."

Greolman looked doubtful. "I don't think it will. I'm guessing Leomund will want us to ride out to Isengard today. Going at a steady pace, we should arrive tomorrow, around the middle of the day."

"Well, we still have to have breakfast with him, and then we will find out what the plans are. If we are lucky, we may yet get to stay here for a few days," Frynyir spoke up.


----------



## Majimaune (Aug 16, 2006)

"Well knowing what we have to do the chances of staying are less then the chances of leaving. Alot less.

"Lets go and have breakfast with the King."


----------



## Noldor_returned (Aug 20, 2006)

The company walked to Meduseld, and were greeted on the steps by King Leomund.

"Greetings," he said, and led them all inside. "Loungar will be eating with us, and after that, we will discuss plans and the town. For now, let us eat."

Everyone ate to their fill, and Olktian was last to finish, slightly after Juniela. Their plates were taken, and Leomund stood. "As you know, we are planning to build a town on the Isen. Is there a name for this town?"

"Dernhelm," Frynyir said.

"Thankyou. Soon, I want you to leave for Isengard, and Loungar, I am assuming your company will be able to protect them. That way, all the Gondorians can return home, unless they wish to stay, but if they do, they will ultimately be under your command, but if you choose someone else to control them directly, then do so. When you get out there, can you look for a place to build a settlement? Then one or two of you can return and supplies will be sent, along with more people. Greolman, between now and then, you need to talk with me about designs for buildings and how you will build them. Otherwise, you can all roam freely, so long as you follow the laws. If you just want to show our guests around, then return when you are finished. Greolman, can you stay here please?"


----------



## Noldor_returned (Aug 31, 2006)

"Greolman, greetings," King Leomund said as soon as they had all left. "I hope you are feeling well. Now, when you are at Isengard, please look for a nice, wide, preferably flat area, close to the Isen. Not too close though, in case it floods. After that, you need to provide a list of items you need to build this town, alright. Now, you better hurry, seeing as you ride soon."

"Thankyou your majesty. Farewell," Greolman replied, and walked out to the others.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Sep 2, 2006)

Everyone was ready to leave, and food and other supplies had been packed. A small group had gathered to see them off, and both the eored led by Loungar and the Gondorian battalion were ready to defend the travellers. Mappalif had been given the key to Orthanc, and everyone had mounted their horses.

As one, they all set out and rode, talking amongst themselves, except for Loungar who sat, thinking over what he would do if anyone sought battle against them. Lingar and Frynyir were discussing their wedding, Juniela, Olktian and Greolman were all discussing recipes and Mappalif was in deep conversation with Majimaune and Elding.

After three days easy ride, the group was at Orthanc, inside the gates and walls.


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 3, 2006)

OOC: I wnt be here for a while but I will try to post tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Sep 3, 2006)

Walking up to the doors of the tower, Mappalif inserted the key into the lock and turned it. A churning sound was heard, and the door swung open. Walking inside, the four advisors and their three Gondorian companions plus Loungar stood in the hall for a minute before moving.

Loungar took a few steps and stood on the stairs outside and ordered his company to go and find out where the guard rooms were. As they rode off, he walked back in and heard Mappalif talking.


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 4, 2006)

OOC: Who am I talking to?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Sep 4, 2006)

OOC: Everyone that's inside. If you don't post tomorrow, I'll just continue it myself.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Oct 2, 2006)

"Welcome everyone, to our new home for the next few months, until Dernhelm is built," Mappalif was saying. "We have much to do, and first of all, once we've settled in, we need to find the location that we will build this new town."

Greolman spoke up then, and said, "First, perhaps we should look around Orthanc and see if there are any rooms we can sleep in. We know that there are plenty of guardhouses which can hold everyone, but perhaps the seven of us who will have the most to do with Dernhelm, which is Mappalif, Lingar, Frynyir, Juniela, Olktian, Elding and myself should stay in here. So, what I am saying is that if there are enough beds or rooms which can be used for sleeping, the seven of us should sleep in here, away from everyone else."

There were nods of agreement from everyone then, and they each started off in different directions, some going up stairs, others staying on the floor they were on. After a few minutes of looking, Juniela and Olktian both found rooms with beds in them. Everyone went and looked at the two rooms, which were on the third level.

Lingar walked up another few stories with Frynyir and Loungar, each stopping at a different one, and they found suitable rooms for sleeping in. The seven rooms had been found, so the group reassembled on the fifth story, which is where Loungar had finished up.

"Looks like we're all fine for that then," Elding said. "Perhaps we should walk to the top and explore downwards as a group? Then we will know whether there are any maps or other useful things we might be able to use."

Once again, everyone agreed, so they walked to the highest story together.


----------

